# HELP!! biocube 14 water pump question



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just filled up water up in my biocube. However, water level on chamber 2 and 3 drops to the minimum as soon as I turn on the water pump and it makes loud noise on the third chamber.. water level on chamber 2 and 3 go back up as soon as I turn off the pump..

any suggestion?? I need help.. I'm only running powerhead ATM!!!


----------

